# Extreme Makeover Edition Joplin.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck --that's amazing--Mike--


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a friend who did the electrical work for one of their shows. Said it was a little ridiculous what they wanted done, but was kinda neat.

Myself, I hate the show. They call it home makeover, but all they do is tear down a house and put up a new one that the homeowner can't even afford the taxes and insurance on. Being the location, it probably was half down when they started. Now they can come and "save" another family. 

Congrats though.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

40 sq. of roof, siding and gutters in 4 hrs, that will be fun to watch. 

I usually don’t watch those shows but I won’t miss this one. Be sure to post the air date. 

That’s got to be a lot of lanyards, don’t let the crew get tied up in one big knot. :laughing:

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome.

Congrats.


----------



## Leanne1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Very cool! My sister went to Southern. We're really looking forward to watching the episode.


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:* Wow, that's great!! Congratulations! I'll be watching that bus move.*

*Good luck to you and your crew.*


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

My wife consumes the TV when that sow is on, give me an air date and I would be glad to watch.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for sharing. that's real neat!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well it is now underway.,.,A bit nervous.We will also be renovating a historical shelter in one of Joplin's parks.

I received a letter from ABC Television Networks explain that when we start our build we cannot under circumstance talk about the story line or which family was selected until the show airs.

http://www.joinextreme.com/supporters/joplinsponsors


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Well it is now underway.,.,A bit nervous.We will also be renovating a historical shelter in one of Joplin's parks.
> 
> I received a letter from ABC Television Networks explain that when we start our build we cannot under circumstance talk about the story line or which family was selected until the show airs.
> 
> http://www.joinextreme.com/supporters/joplinsponsors


So your the No Drip roofing co.?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Your silly Sly.Roofmaster Plus.No drip are storm chasers.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

you can still post pics of the renovation right? since it would be hard to tell where and what house it is from pictures


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have never been so pleased and so proud of my crews as I am today.We met our deadline and even took on another very demanding project for the Extreme team which helps the entire town of Joplin. I am so happy we could contribute to Extreme Makeover.I had 1 person taking pix and rolling video.We have 500 plus pix and about 2 hours of video.My guys and gals stepped up.I owe it all to them.What a great team.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm sure it was fun to be a part of.

*CONGRADULATIONS*

Did you get to meet the fruit cakes?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

So when is this going to air RM???


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Your silly Sly.Roofmaster Plus.No drip are storm chasers.


OOps, sorry I didn't see Roofmaster on the list, gonna look again.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm sure it was fun to be a part of.
> 
> *CONGRADULATIONS*
> 
> Did you get to meet the fruit cakes?


LOL, I bet he did.

Will be watching it when it airs, gonna Google it now and see if I find any you tube references for it.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> LOL, I bet he did.
> 
> Will be watching it when it airs, gonna Google it now and see if I find any you tube references for it.


The aire date is in January,,,I have Tye and Mikes autographs and pix with them.The females I have not seen.Tye is much taller than he looks on camera.They are moving the bus on our pavillion Tuesday at noon,,then our house on Wednesday.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> The aire date is in January,,,I have Tye and Mikes autographs and pix with them.The females I have not seen.Tye is much taller than he looks on camera.They are moving the bus on our pavillion Tuesday at noon,,then our house on Wednesday.


Just a side note Mr. Roofmaster417, you know as I watch the show I'll be inspecting your peoples work and safety procedures :yes:.

LOL, look forward to seeing your guys/gals good work.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sly I feel very comfortable saying that if ever OSHA was to magically appear during one of Extremes builds they would run out of ink and citations before all the safety infractions were addressed,,,Major accidents waiting to happen.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I received confirmation that this episode of Extreme Makeover Home Edition will be the last one.

The show aires the 20th of January.I am a bit nervous I must say.I will start posting pix of things irrelevant to our build.(Specifically)

After the show aires I will post pix of our builds and our processes.I hope everyone will be watching.

I feel very fortunate to have my company participate in such an event.Like I said before .,my guys and gals brought their A+ game.A company is only as strong as its dedicated workers.All too often people work forever and feel no gratitude from an employer.I think it is vital to show your crews that they are important and they are appreciated.

Funny thing is.,I was looking at some of the pix and there was alot of texting going on.Hahahaha.,but they had a unique experience.Now let's hope when those camera's were rolling nobody was picking noses or digging seat's.:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Get Paid?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Get Paid?


 
Not a penny.The experience was priceless IMO.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"RM"
Could you please post the time and the channel this is going to "Air" on?

rossfingal


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> "RM"
> Could you please post the time and the channel this is going to "Air" on?
> 
> rossfingal


 
January 20th @ 7p.m Central. :thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"RM"
Cable or broadcast?

rossfingal


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are a few pix.One is when I caught my guy texting when he say's he never does.Hahahaha.,Busted!!!!.,Don't let the older people fool you about not texting.

Going over some very poor building prints from Drury University Architect Department.Just a draw plan with no footage or truss plans.

Pix of the spectator area.Lots of people were there watching.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

One pic of myself and my wife with cast member Mike.


The goober with the pink facial hair was a hoot.He definately was cool.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Our builds.

Project Cunningham park and house 4.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Why is everybody there fat?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow Bob how appropriate.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Why is everybody there fat?


 

Knock them if you wish.Those "Fat" people lost family members in a very gruesome way.Most of the people on site were citizens of Joplin.They lost everything they ever had.But still had enough compassion to help someone else who suffered loss in epic proportions.

Some of these "Fat" people live in a make shift tent city outside Joplin.They have nothing at all.Their Christmas and thanksgiving in 2010 was spent in their homes with festivities and family,Christmas tree's etc.

This year they spent the holiday's mourning the deaths of relatives and children as well as friends.They have no job because the F5 took the weekly pay check when a large part of the commercial properties were reduced to rubble.I have met many heavy set people who had children killed.Several chunky kids that had their father sucked out of their home and found pieces of them for several blocks.A 400 pound man was sucked out of St. Johns hostpital and was thrown an 1/8 mile to his death on a basketball court.

I may be overreacting as usual but your question pi**es me off.Those "Fat" people hold a special place in my heart because of what I seen in their eyes after this storm.Many people were here helping those "fat" people from all over the U.S.

"Fat" or not.,when someone has lost everything and still has the compassion and heart to help other people in their community pick themselves up while ignoring their own wants and wishes.,.,well that to me entitles them to a little more respect than the question that was asked.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"RM"
I just wanted to know, if it was going to be "Aired" on cable or
Network!

rossfingal


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

ABC network.:thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you - "RM"!
I'm going to try and watch it!
(Did the "make-up" artists, make you any better looking -
Or, like myself - they figured it was a hopeless, futile, endeavor?!!)

rossfingal


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

RM...

Just wanted to say 'thanks' to you and your crew, and to everyone else that has done so much to help out down there. I'm not a big fan of the show, but if it's helping out the people down there, awesome. 

I was in the Twin Cities on business for several days during the time the tornado hit. One freak twister hit Minneapolis too. I'm from NW WI, tip of Lake Superior, we don't get weather like that. We are lucky. And as a result we really can't imagine the destruction that took place in Joplin. TV doesn't do it justice. 

Once again, congrats and thank you's to you, your crew, and every other person, volunteer, and resident that is helping to rebuild. It's a long road, but with that kind of attitude, it'll hopefully be a road leading back to 'normal'. 

And to the other poster...

'Fat people'? Really? That's the best comment you can make about the life destroying events these folks went through?


----------

